
Alibaba founder Jack Ma meets with Trump, pledges 1M US jobs - devy
http://www.businessinsider.com/alibaba-ceo-jack-ma-meets-with-trump-pledges-1-million-us-jobs-2017-1
======
vannevar
The headline is misleading. Ma expressed interest in expanding Alibaba's
customer base to the US. He's speculating that people who use his service will
be able to make sales they wouldn't have made otherwise. There's no indication
from this article that Alibaba is going to hire anyone in the US.

